# End of Seasonal



## m3sm4r (Jan 21, 2021)

Well I finally got my seasonal talk with my ETL and.... I'm not being kept on. 😪 Kind of disappointed lol, I kind of liked the job. My last day is the end of this month, but my ETL couldn't stress enough how much she liked me and how she wanted me to reapply later this year when more hours come to the FOS. My availability will certainly be more flexible at the end of my school year and during the summer, so who knows, maybe I'll come back. But for now, it's been nice knowing you guys, thanks for all the help over the past few months! 😄


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 22, 2021)

Well I wish you luck. The spots loss I guess.


----------



## spencerreid (Jan 28, 2021)

i was in the same situation last year! i applied seasonal for the 2019-2020 holidays and they didn't keep me on. i didn't have a big availability at the time cuz i'm still in school but i reapplied in may of 2020 and had an open availability for the summer and they kept me this year lol good luck


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 28, 2021)

Apply at a later date.  One question please, on some posts I see "lol" written occasionally.  What does that mean?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 28, 2021)

Laugh out loud.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 28, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Apply at a later date.  One question please, on some posts I see "lol" written occasionally.  What does that mean?


Come on Captain.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 28, 2021)

Captain sarcasm font, must get some rest, heavy cross wind tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 28, 2021)

Before I forget, and I do that frequently, a question for the p-fresh frozen folks.  Our local store has MP ice cream in the oblong tubs with different pricing for different flavors.  Strange marketing.  Also, they carry the old school squarish rectangularish treated cardboard containers, IIRC van and choc.  See, I do know some internet acronyms!  The retro-look perhaps?


----------

